# mixing breeds?



## malonerous (Mar 6, 2007)

We are in the process of looking for a friend for Peggy Sue, our incredibly tame, flight-suit trained indoor pet pigeon. She is a standard blue bar, just like you would see hanging around downtown (but with a great personality!)

A local bird rescue group has some tame King pigeons available for adoption. Have any of you had any experience mixing large and small pigeons? We are not looking to breed Peggy Sue, so we're considering adopting another female. The rescue group is willing to bring a couple of birds over so that Peggy Sue can give her opinion as to whether she likes the individuals in question.

Thanks!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Different breeds can get along and usually do, but King pigeons are quite large and can be a little mean I believe. Maybe mean isn't the right word. How about Bossy because they ARE so big?  I've never had a King pigeon, but someone else will be along that has I'm sure. I'm sure Peggy Sue would love a companion. Just beware, if you're not already, two hens will mate up and lay eggs just like a male and female would. Only difference is, there wouldn't be any babies and most likely there would be 4 eggs rather than two.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I have four kings all males and I used to have a female, unfortunately she died of lymphoma not too long ago. They are big but very gentle and get along great with the other birds. I never had a problem with them, even with the doves they get along fine. Three of my king males are mated to much smaller other breed females. My largest king (700+gr) has a feral mate who weighs less than 300gr. They are really a cute couple.

Reti


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Reti said:


> I have four kings all males and I used to have a female, unfortunately she died of lymphoma not too long ago. They are big but very gentle and get along great with the other birds. I never had a problem with them, even with the doves they get along fine. Three of my king males are mated to much smaller other breed females. My largest king (700+gr) has a feral mate who weighs less than 300gr. They are really a cute couple.
> 
> Reti


Ok. Shows you how much I know.  Listen to Reti. She knows.  Must be the Giant Runts that are bossy?


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Show kings can be tough*

They are like French Mondaines in shape and size and can be rather aggressive. Funny, they look like giant Modenas and Modenas were the meanest little pigeons that I ever had.

Dewlaps and Lebanons that I had were also a bit mean in my experience and both are larger breeds. Still, this meanness or toughness was never to a point of any kind of injury, just more so than the typical pigeon.

If you're talking about Utility Kings which are somewhat larger (homer size or so) and usually white, they are no more aggressive than any other bird and would mate up just fine with a feral pigeon.

I would always opt for an actual pair, one male and one female. This allows them to do what comes naturally and that is to mate and to raise young.

Bill


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Kings could do harm if they peck at the smaller pigeons as kings are large compared to most breeds.

I would opt for the king to be a female if possible for practical reasons. I dont think most common pigeon can carry the weight of a king getting onto them while mating.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*50% size either way should be safe*

This might be somewhat extreme but would probably work out. This is roughly the difference between a Ringneck dove and a typical pigeon and many have bred them together to create hybrids without any problems.

A large male could be tough on a female when he drives her to the nest but the actual mating process would probably go without a hitch, other than some likely comical stumbling about.

Bill


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well ... I would say in general terms that putting a huge breed like a King, Runt, Hungarian Giant, Modena, etc. with a smaller one is not a good idea.

HOWEVER .. like others here, I have gotten in the most odd couples who are loving mates. I have a HUGE, and I mean HUGE King whose beloved mate is the tiniest little Roller. I have another pair that are a very large King and a gorgeous fancy pigeon. The fancy is about the size of a feral but is crested and has a bit of feathering on the feet. The big pigeons are so devoted, loving, and gentle to their smaller mates .. it's amazing!

I think you just have to give it a try and see how it goes.

Terry


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Did we ever find out which kings?*

Are we talking about Show Kings or Utility Kings? Show Kings are very large with a short appearance and a short tail, built like Modenas only much larger. They are somewhere near two pounds and very similar to French Mondaines, which may be even alittle larger.

Utility Kings are more like 20 ounces, or at least they used to be. They were always white as they were bred for their prized squab meat. White skin, white feathers and all the utility reasons that gave them their name. 

A Utility King would have no problems mating up to a Roller or a feral pigeon.

The true giants of pigeons, Show Kings, French Mondaines, Hungarian Giant House Pigeons and several others of the immense size would probably not mate up well with a normal pigeon of 1 pound or less.

Bill


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I don't think the White King would be a problem, especially if you get a hen just to keep her company. My King got along just fine with the homers, just a bit bossy-but he fit right in with my male pigeons. A hen should work out fine for Peggy Sue.


----------



## malonerous (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: king*

Thanks for all of the feedback! The kings we are considering are white. They have all been rescued(or escaped) from breeders that were raising them for food, so I'm guessing that you would call them Utility Kings.

I hadn't thought about the possibility of four nonfertile eggs at a time with two females! What a riot!

Cheers,
Clare


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

malonerous said:


> Thanks for all of the feedback! The kings we are considering are white. They have all been rescued(or escaped) from breeders that were raising them for food, so I'm guessing that you would call them Utility Kings.
> 
> I hadn't thought about the possibility of four nonfertile eggs at a time with two females! What a riot!
> 
> ...


do people still eat pijns?...


----------



## malonerous (Mar 6, 2007)

*squab*

Yes, sadly, people still eat pigeons.  

But they're all safe in our vegetarian household!


----------

